# garage parts and pieces



## youngtom (Jan 15, 2006)

im building a scale garage for my kits im looking for scale lifts plactic or resin also some scale roll away too boxes i have 2 but i could use some more if anyone has anything they would like to sell let me know thanks


----------



## gluesmudge (Jan 13, 2006)

*I may have it!*

What are you looking for as I have a ton of 25th scale resin diorama parts. Lots of extras. let me know. [email protected]


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Tom, see if you can track down the Fujimi 1/24th Tools kit as this has a hydraulic ramp, hand tools, power tools, welding sets etc. The detail is fantastic and the hand tools especially have to be seen to be believed.


----------



## MAXMUS (Feb 3, 2006)

*Scale Garage Parts*

HERE IS A LINK TO A GREAT PARTS SITE
http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

*this is in another post*

http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/diorama_accessories_notresin.htm
hope this is what you are searching for.


improvise,adapt and overcome.We are the brotherhood of modelers.


----------

